# "New" Boat Barn/Tackle Room



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Well damn…….., that’s awesome!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

That very nice but no girls? None at all?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks. The far right stall holds ZT mower, generator, etc. The one closest to room will be the staging area/boat stuff. Doesn't show well in the pix, but I added 1/4-inch hardware cloth all around the bottom of the posts/siding to keep the critters at bay.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

I’m a bit jelly, nice setup!


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Damn, sweet setup for sure!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

southerncannuck said:


> That very nice but no girls? None at all?


 My wife already thinks I have a girl friend at Lowes, based on the daily and sometimes twice daily trips during this whole process.


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

Awesome! Great work


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I want one.


----------



## Tripletail (Apr 8, 2021)

Very nice! I built my wife her horse barn first, my boat truck tractor workshop is next lol! Thanks for some inspiration!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Show off.


----------



## Wombat Charters (Jun 10, 2019)

Very cool. Congrats and go Braves!


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Very nice !


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Sweet! The only scary thing for me would be the rods by garage door, but I am sure you have that locked up.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great job Zika.

I have always lived by the ancient American proverb - no matter what size of barn you think you need; double it.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Snakesurf said:


> Sweet! The only scary thing for me would be the rods by garage door, but I am sure you have that locked up.


Garage door is now semi-permanently blocked from opening. Added a trim piece to latch so it won't open. No need to go through there. Besides, with the insulation and paneling, it's almost too heavy to lift. Will still have to be careful with the track rail on a couple rods but those are the least actively-used. Will be able to go right out the regular door and load directly into the skiff for trips.

Thanks all for the compliments. Pretty stoked with the outcome!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Feb 19, 2019)

That is nice.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Nice! Hope your enjoying your retirement.


----------



## derf1865 (Sep 22, 2018)

Sawyer Martin said:


> Damn, sweet setup for sure!


Am I seeing a ghost? A hacked profile?


----------



## Frequent Flyer (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you for reminding me why I drop part of every paycheck into my 401k!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice man - love the trolling motor mount on the wall. I am going to do the same when I redo my storage shed at my lake house.

Question - why are your plugs all high? Is that due to the flood and high water line in your area?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks great, the first think I thought of was cement floors, boat trailer tires will rot on dirt or grass. Don't know about gravel. My boat sits on my downstairs driveway and the 5 year old tires still look brand new. Don't know if its sitting on cement or just great tires
That's a dream garage. Can you fit more than one boat


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Nice man - love the trolling motor mount on the wall. I am going to do the same when I redo my storage shed at my lake house.
> 
> Question - why are your plugs all high? Is that due to the flood and high water line in your area?


Just the way the electrician mounted them. No flooding issues and they are working out fine.

Had gravel in my previous boat shed and the tires did well. The gravel was a cheaper alternative to cement and also lets water percolate through rather than puddle.

Tried to anticipate all the variables and probably missed a few. But so far, so good.

I actually bought a spare MG mount and was planning to use the puck to store the trolling motor. But even though same brand/size, they wouldn't quite mesh. So I returned it, saved $50 and bought the $8 hook from Lowes. Of course, my wife/book-keeper hasn't tallied the grand total yet. I hope I'm out on the water when she does. My construction occurred during the height of the lumber price insanity, with OBS plywood going for $45 a sheet and PT posts at $30 at one point.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> Question - why are your plugs all high?


The older the electrician the higher the outlets, mounting them low is a job for young whipper snappers. I put the bottom of mine a little more than 48" from the floor in my garage so I can lean sheet goods against the wall beneath them.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice Capt. I am jealous for sure hope you're enjoying your retirement.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've had delusions of doing something similar to this, now I'm in full lust for a man shed. Looks great! 
Nor to meddle in your business, but how much have you invested in this, ball park figure?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Zika said:


> My wife already thinks I have a girl friend at Lowes, based on the daily and sometimes twice daily trips during this whole process.


Tell her not to worry. I have given them my number every time I go there and I have never got a call back, NOT 1 PHONE CALL. That’s just bad customer service I think.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

fishnpreacher said:


> I've had delusions of doing something similar to this, now I'm in full lust for a man shed. Looks great!
> Nor to meddle in your business, but how much have you invested in this, ball park figure?



Don't have exact figure, but probably close to $10K, all in. But that includes running electrical down there and installing lights, fan and outlets. Plus I had the three manual garage doors installed for the open bays. Still cheaper than erecting a metal building of similar size on a slab. Lumber prices have come somewhat back to earth, so that would reduce the cost as well.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Zika said:


> Don't have exact figure, but probably close to $10K, all in. But that includes running electrical down there and installing lights, fan and outlets. Plus I had the three manual garage doors installed for the open bays. Still cheaper than erecting a metal building of similar size on a slab. Lumber prices have come somewhat back to earth, so that would reduce the cost as well.


So this was a 1 car garage, and you added 3 more stalls for circa 10k? Or were the 3 gravel stalls already an open pole barn? Trying to convince boss lady that I NEED a pole barn before I retire in 32 years


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The left garage was enclosed with rough concrete/open studs. The three gravel stalls were open pole barn, where original owner kept a bush hog and implements. Considered plywood panel doors for those but went with metal garage doors instead for added security and look. Glad I did, but I had to do some major framing for each one to fit the standard-size garage doors.

Having an existing barn/garage or room for a metal building was a top priority for me when we were house-hunting. Our property also has a brick workshop that is coming in handy too for furniture finishing, gardening, etc.

Tell your boss lady you desperately NEED a pole barn.


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

That's sick dude, awesome.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

I would be sleeping there every night Nice setup


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice!

it is a lot of work, for sure.

Mine is for sale if someone wants that without doing the work.

MLS listing hits tomorrow. Located in Nokomis. Hit me up if you’re interested


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks great. Is it ok to hang the TM that way long term?


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Wow , now that's some building you did ,,nice work indeed ,congrats. Where did you retire? I bought 3 yrs ago in Homosassa..


----------



## Yakky (Sep 16, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Good God I'm jealous


----------



## Jrich91 (Oct 26, 2021)

Sweet setup!


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Nice job...he-man woman haters lol


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

Damn that’s awesome! Dream setup.


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

Jealous!! Super nice. I think more storage would just get me in trouble.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

southerncannuck said:


> That very nice but no girls? None at all?


How about no wives allowed 😂👍


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zika said:


> Just the way the electrician mounted them. No flooding issues and they are working out fine.
> 
> Had gravel in my previous boat shed and the tires did well. The gravel was a cheaper alternative to cement and also lets water percolate through rather than puddle.
> 
> ...


You just better hope that you’re not under control water when your wife sees the final tally!😳


----------

